# Gongylus on Idolomantis crime!



## Kruszakus (Sep 22, 2009)

Once again I came to bore people with some overrated mantids. Here are some pics of Idolomantis and Gongylus sub-adult females.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## jameslongo (Sep 22, 2009)

Great comparative photo shoot! Hey man, you have some leaves walking on your hand :blink:


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice. I hope to get idolos soon.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2009)

nothing over rated there, are great!


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 22, 2009)

pfft ugly and uncollorful as always.

NO seriously NIce krus, shows 2 hella cool mantids


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 22, 2009)

Very cool, Kruszakus! Thanks for letting us see...


----------



## Cosmic (Sep 22, 2009)

Can't see what all the fuss is about, totally overrated give a _Creobroter sp_ any day


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 22, 2009)

What would you say to people, who claim that Gongylus and Idolomantis are comparable in terms of size?


----------



## jameslongo (Sep 22, 2009)

Err... how many fingers am I holding up?


----------

